# 86 Wagon engine prob?



## StanzaDude (Apr 26, 2011)

I picked up this 1986 Nissan Stanza Wagon with 2.0 engine from a guy yesterday. It does run but it spits and sputters. I know nothing about the car only paid 100 bucks for it. I do know that the car sat for a long time. I checked the oil yesterday and it was fine. I checked it again today and it is milky colored. I have started it only a couple times since yesterday. Is the milky color from coolant getting in the engine oil? Head gasket? Oh yeah the car sounds like it has a big exhaust leak right at the transmission side of the engine. I was thinking about throwing some liquid glass in just to see if it helps. Any suggestions on what it is the problem? This is really all i know about the car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Depends on how much of the milky substance is there. It could be just condensation that built up in the engine while it sat..or, it could be something much more serious, like a failed head gasket. You could try removing one bank of spark plugs and pressure testing the cooling system. If you have the equipment to do so, another way would be to perform a cylinder leakdown test. They were pretty good vehicles; many Nissan techs referred to them as "Wally Wagons" back in the day! The CA20E engine uses a dual plug ignition system that wasn't very friendly to many aftermarket parts. So, if you tune it up, stick with genuine Nissan or NGK parts. The timing belt should be something to consider replacing if it sat for a long time, but first confirm that it doesn't have a head gasket issue.


----------



## StanzaDude (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I do want to add that i have not driven the car yet. I does not seem to have any power and with all the noise its making i dont want to take a chance. Do a leakdown test first? If i have a head gasket leak i think i will try some steel seal first. I did advance the timing a little while it was running and it sounded a little better. Is the exhaust leak sound a good indicator of a head gasket problem? If the head or the block is warped is it trash? I dont care too much but it is a nice car for the money. I got a good battery and new tires out of the deal anyway.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've only seen warpage on a steel Nissan block once. It's not very common. Heads can usually be resurfaced if not too far out of spec. I don't recommend additives to fix a head gasket; it's best to replace the gasket and be done with it. The exhaust leak has nothing to do with a head gasket failure. Broken manifold studs were not uncommon, but you really have to isolate the leak to determine what the cause is. Most Nissan engines run better with about 3 degrees of advance over spec.


----------



## StanzaDude (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok i got outside today and worked on the car a bit. I took the thermostat, flushed the coolant out and put some Head gasket fixer in. I ran the car for a while and it never got hot but it ran like crap. I tried to move the car and it will not go up an incline at all. it just dies when you get on the gas? Is this classic head gasket problems or something more? I am going to pull the motor out i think because i can get another one for cheap. Thanks for any help.


----------

